# Dumb Illinois Laws



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum CzajA.

Looks like you won't be able to do that limo tint, 35% all around is the limit in Illinois.
I'll let someone from Illinois chime in on the front plate.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

front plate mandatory, tint 35% on all windows if you plan on tinting the front two.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

You can go with 50% tint and still be legal if you go with 35% film because of the factory tint in the windows you will be closer to 27%


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I got a new front bumper and asked them not to drill for the bracket. Haven't had a front plate for a little over a year. Tint is usually a bigger problem, I've got friends that get pulled over for that stuff.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Violating the vehicle laws for the sake of "improving" the appearance of your vehicle is silly. Definitely not worth taking the risk even if it seems that other people get away with it. Do you want to always be driving and looking over you shoulder hoping a cop doesn't pull you over?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Violating the vehicle laws for the sake of "improving" the appearance of your vehicle is silly. Definitely not worth taking the risk even if it seems that other people get away with it. Do you want to always be driving and looking over you shoulder hoping a cop doesn't pull you over?


I agree. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't think I will take off the front plate, was just wondering how many people have had the balls to. I do, however, want to tint my windows. Probably just 35% to be safe.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Stss95 said:


> You can go with 50% tint and still be legal if you go with 35% film because of the factory tint in the windows you will be closer to 27%


What tints do the LTZs come with? What would you suggest I get?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I went with 35% on the fronts and 5% everywhere else and thats legal here. Never had any issues. You can see pics here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-media/12112-debadged-re-badged-more.html


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had several vehicles that just looked better without the front plate. In my experience I was only pulled over if they were looking for something else (looking for DUIs). During normal commutes I was never bothered about it.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Chris2298 said:


> I have had several vehicles that just looked better without the front plate. In my experience I was only pulled over if they were looking for something else (looking for DUIs). During normal commutes I was never bothered about it.


easy probable cause to pull you over.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Czaja25 said:


> I don't think I will take off the front plate, was just wondering how many people have had the balls to.


In my immediate area, thousands. Ohio requires the front plate. But they take risks running without e front plate. Could get a ticket, or even possibly lose in court over an accident. The argument being that without a front plate it was not legal for your car to be on the road, so you are at fault.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

Look on your windows mine are "trans 70% min"


----------

